# Lol la sitcom in onda su Raidue



## Blu71 (3 Settembre 2014)

La sitcom Lol  va in onda su Raidue verso le 21. Qualcuno la segue? 
Nel secondo post il video di alcune delle tante gag.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Settembre 2014)

Alcune gag


----------



## Blu71 (3 Settembre 2014)

Altro video


----------

